# Please help identify the breed of this cat.



## Tathagata (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi,

Below are photos of a cat I owned for a few years, who sadly passed away. I rescued him from the wild, as he had been abandoned by a family who had moved away without him.

I was told that he was a lilac Burmese, but that doesn't quite seem right. He was very vocal, placid and almost dog-like (he would follow me walking for miles etc.).

Below are a few photos. I hope someone will be able to identify his breed, as I'd like another.

Thanks.

500px / Untitled photo by Tristan McDonald

Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Don't know about the breed - he not instantly recognisable so probably a mix and he's definitely NOT lilac!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I've seen a cat like that in one of my books, I'll have a look later and let you know what it looks like! It's not lilac but maybe a silver tipped or something?


----------



## Kenyania (Feb 23, 2012)

He looks absolutely stunning! I can't really help you, but I can tell you that he's not lilac.


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

For comparison here is a lilac bermese.


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

The coat pattern looks just like my Isla who is chocolate silver ticked. Not sure of the breed though.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

He looks a bit like a Burmese in the UK, and if you are in the UK my guess is Burmese mix or possibly an Asian, which are Burmese cats in just about any other colour than the Burmese ones, except for white, with white, and colourpoint.


----------



## startru (Feb 16, 2012)

He looks like a very faded silver tabby to me - or a tabby cross something?


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

I have no idea frankly but oh my what a GORGEOUS cat! :yikes::001_tt1:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I think it might be a silver Abyssinian!! That's what it looks like in my book! There's a pic of one here.... 

CAT 02 JE0311 01 - Black And Silver Abyssinian Cat Laying On White Seamless - Kimballstock


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I guess Silver Aby is possible, but without seeing the cat and handling it it's not really possible to be sure. It might also be some sort of mix that simply happens to look a bit like a particular breed - and if they got it from a BYB the description it came with could have been plain wrong.

However it's a beautiful cat and looks to be happy and in great condition, which is really all that matters.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> However it's a beautiful cat and looks to be happy and in great condition, which is really all that matters.


I think the cat in the photo sadly died...OP is looking for a similar cat as they loved their previous cat so much.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Colour wise a silver ticked tabby - probably some pedigree of some sort in there but not instantly recognisable as any breed (certainly not like any Abyssinian I have seen in flesh!) and without papers and proof of heritage he is a gorgeous unusual moggie


----------



## CatsofAvalon (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi
I'm pretty certain he is a Burmilla or Asian Ticked Tabby. Sorry to hear you lost him, he sounds and looks like a super boy.

That's great news, because they all have that dog-like temperament, and will follow you and be with you and they are terribly cuddly. There's a few breeders in the UK (I'm not one, I breed Orientals and Siamese, - similar character, different looks).

Have a lovely time visiting breeders and planning for your kitten!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lumboo said:


> I think the cat in the photo sadly died...OP is looking for a similar cat as they loved their previous cat so much.


Oops. You are quite right, sorry OP.

OP, I think it looks rather like an Asian and they usually have beautiful natures. I'm in the UK, I have no idea if you can get similar cats in the US.

Asians originated in an accidental mating between a Chincilla and a Burmese, these are the UK breed clubs which have plenty of photos and so on that might help you decide. If you are in another country look for the breed clubs there.

ACA - The Asian Cat Association's Web Site
The Asian Group Cat Society (UK) - GCCF Affiliated Club catering for the Asian breed group.

I had a caramel self Asian who had the most wonderful nature - he loved playing with children, even quite small ones, and was equally good with other cats. Somewhere I also have a photo of him paddling almost up to his tummy in very cold muddy water - he spent long enough in it for my then neighbour to come and get me, and me to find my camera!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Could well be a Burmilla - poor type but the colour, pattern and personality all match.

Liz


----------



## Tathagata (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks very much everyone. His markings were almost identical to the Silver Abssynian, but he was much more muscular. I've seen some very similar cats on the Asian site that OrientalSlave posted as well, so thanks again for that.

I'm in Bristol in the UK. Does anybody know a good place to get a cat like this in the UK, preferably nearby?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

There are many breeders in the UK and available kittens always outnumber waiting homes. Have a look at the websites of the Asian Group Cat Society and Asian Cat Association.

Liz


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Tathagata said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below are photos of a cat I owned for a few years, who sadly passed away. I rescued him from the wild, as he had been abandoned by a family who had moved away without him.
> 
> ...


Cant help on the breed, but one thing i can tell you is that he was absolutely gorgeous xxx



OrientalSlave said:


> ACA - The Asian Cat Association's Web Site
> The Asian Group Cat Society (UK) - GCCF Affiliated Club catering for the Asian breed group.
> 
> I had a caramel self Asian who had the most wonderful nature - he loved playing with children, even quite small ones, and was equally good with other cats. Somewhere I also have a photo of him paddling almost up to his tummy in very cold muddy water - he spent long enough in it for my then neighbour to come and get me, and me to find my camera!


OS - im not happy with you at all  that website has some of the most gorgeous cats ive ever seen, i would quite catnap any of those 

Im now gonna run off and see if i can find any pics of your cats


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

really lovely looking cat! Im guessing if he was rescued fromt he wild he is a big mix of breeds, he was a real stunner though


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

He's a stunner whatever he is. 

Having done websites for a number of cat breeders I would guess he is crossed with maybe a Burmilla or Asian or maybe a Pedigree Burmilla of pet quality rather than of a show quality.

Love his silver tabby colour.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

He could equally be a Burmese cross, so long as the non-Burmese bit was a silver cat. But it's all speculation!


----------

